# Changing IDE to AHCI standard procedure



## Artas1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

Is this a standart procedure when enabling AHCI from IDE mode?

*Click Start, Run, type regedit, Enter.


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci

Click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor

Restart and go into the BIOS and make the changes from IDE to AHCI and restart and away you go. *

I mean everybody who wants to enable AHCI from IDE does this right?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 11, 2012)

No. I used a little program from Windows that did all this background stuff for me which is good since my mobo has three SATA 3 controllers to switch to AHCI.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 11, 2012)

Artas1984 said:


> Is this a standart procedure when enabling AHCI from IDE mode?
> 
> I mean everybody who wants to enable AHCI from IDE does this right?



Depends, if you have the SATA/AHCI drivers on a memory stick whilst installing Windows that'd be the best way to do it. Otherwise that method is more than acceptable.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 11, 2012)

Artas1984 said:


> Is this a standart procedure when enabling AHCI from IDE mode?
> 
> *Click Start, Run, type regedit, Enter.
> 
> ...



that's the correct method. once you are setup you can also disable the ide driver if you want, but i'd just leave both enabled so your boot doesnt fail


----------



## Jetster (Jan 11, 2012)

Not me, I just waited til I was going to format anyway


----------



## Artas1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am getting BSOD when in AHCI. Obviously the drivers are installed.

Is this the fault of SSD or 890GX chipset?

My friend uses the same Corsair Force GT SSD in Asus 990FX and there is no such thing as IDE chanell in his BIOS, AHCI by default - and he never get's any BSOD errors.

I am really pissed off, i thought that the SSD problems are long gone, they are not.


After BSOD, i restart PC and when booting it does not detect SSD, only HDD and DVD. Then i have to select IDE channel again. Also booting takes forever after that...


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2012)

If you formated in IDE mode and switch to AHCI after then reboot you will BSOD. Just do a clean install in AHCI


----------



## Artas1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

You mean install Windows 7 again in AHCI mode and during setup press F6 to read AHCI files from USB?

After that will i have to tweak the registry from 3 to 0 in the MSAHCI service?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2012)

Im no expert on SSD but yes. Just reinstall with BIOS set to AHCI you DO NOT need to press F6 Windows 7 has drivers. Then do nothing but enjoy. No reg hack required

The drivers are for XP. At least thats what my MB manual said. Ive done this on 4 computers so far just to get hot swap working


----------



## Artas1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

If you choose Windows 7 64 bit OS here:

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3516&dl=1#driver

And then search for drivers, you will find the preinstall AHCI driver.

If you say Windows 7 has it already, why is it included in the downloads of Windows 7?

Somebody tell me.

Also, what is this then:

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx#1

AMD AHCI drivers for Windows 7? What is the purpose of these drivers?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 13, 2012)

You "can" install the drivers when you install Windows there is no harm at all in doing it. I do it. I keep all my "install" drivers on a USB stick.


----------



## Artas1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

I need someone to confirm this: before reinstalling Windows in AHCI mode, do i leave the msahci service registry value at "3" or type "0"?

Also, can anybody tell me what is the purpose of AMD AHCI drivers?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 13, 2012)

If you reinstall your OS with it set to AHCI Windows will be set to AHCI. No need to go messing around in the registry.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 13, 2012)

Artas1984 said:


> I need someone to confirm this: before reinstalling Windows in AHCI mode, do i leave the msahci service registry value at "3" or type "0"?
> 
> Also, can anybody tell me what is the purpose of AMD AHCI drivers?



If you are reinstalling it makes no difference what you set it to. Just reinstall in AHCI mode, there is nothing else to do. 

If you're not reinstalling then...

Click Start, type regedit in the Start Search box, and then press ENTER. 3. If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue. 4. Locate and then click the following registry subkey: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci
5. In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify. 6. In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK. 7. On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor


I don't see why you keep going round the same questions, no offence intended.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 13, 2012)

Hmm well just for kicks I had a look at what my Registry was set at. I am running in RAID 0 and mine was set to 3


----------



## Artas1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

After selecting AHCI and trying to boot from DVD - it would not. Windows from SSD would load instead, even though i set my first boot device to DVD.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 15, 2012)

http://windows7themes.net/switch-to-ahci-after-install-windows-7.html

The Registry file on this page may correct the issue.


----------



## Artas1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://windows7themes.net/switch-to-ahci-after-install-windows-7.html
> 
> The Registry file on this page may correct the issue.



This is what i wrote i the beginning myself, and then the other guys told me if i want to reinstall Windows in AHCI mode, i do not have to select MSAHCI registry value 0. Now you say that i have to...

I other words, you guys are contraindicating yourself - read what you write! We are not going anywhere with this thing, since everyone has it's own opinion with how Windows should work on AHCI...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 15, 2012)

Artas1984 said:


> This is what i wrote i the beginning myself, and then the other guys told me if i want to reinstall Windows in AHCI mode, i do not have to select MSAHCI registry value 0. Now you say that i have to...
> 
> I other words, you guys are contraindicating yourself - read what you write! We are not going anywhere with this thing, since everyone has it's own opinion with how Windows should work on AHCI...



I am just trying to help. This is a forum so different opinions is what you are going to get. We are not in a room together discussing the best solution for you. If you don't like my suggestion or thing I am wrong, then simply ignore it.

A complete reinstall from scratch should solve your problem, but you may have to download the proper pre-install AHCI drivers to be added in before you install Windows 7.

I know that the system I am on started in IDE and I switch it to AHCI some time ago. I didn't mess with any registry values at all. When I locate the method I used, I will consider posting it, though as I do not have an SSD I cannot guarantee it will work. Until then, you may want to simply try all the methods provided to you as this is troubleshooting instead of waiting until we come to some kind of consensus.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, but here you go to switch without a reinstall complete with Microsoft provided auto fixer:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976

If that does not work for you, something else is wrong.


----------



## Artas1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes, all the options are written. If nothing helps, i will just sell my motherboard and get one without IDE interface.


----------

